# علم الحريق و كيفية مكافحة الحريق



## sameh abd elhalim (17 فبراير 2009)

الأخوة الأفاضل 
اود طرح موضوع هام جدا و يلزم جميع المهندسين المشتغلين بتنفيذ شبكات الإنذار أو الإطفاء 
هيا بنا نجمع جميع الأكواد العالمية لهذا المجال و كذالك البرامج و نضعها في هذا الموقع و يكون لها أسم خاص في لوحة التحكم و نطلق عليه هندسة الحريق 
أرجوا من يوافق على هذا أن يسجل موافقته و لنبدأ من الأن
1- الكود الأساسي لشبكات الأطفاء في العالم هو nfpa-13
2-الكود الأساسي للأنظمة الأنذار التلقائي هو nfpa - 72


----------



## sameh abd elhalim (17 فبراير 2009)

الأخوة الأفاضل
هذا الرابط الخاص NFPA-13
http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=13
هذا الرابط الخاص NFPA-72
http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=72&cookie_test=1


----------



## الوصيفي (9 مارس 2009)

الموضوع جميل و مهم و أتمانة ان يلقى اقبال في الملتقى


----------



## رشاد رمضان رشاد (18 يونيو 2009)

اشكر الزميل جزيل الشكر و لكني احتاج لأي شرح لهذه الأكواد و خاصة اذا كان باللغة العربية


----------



## احمدصفوت (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز
الموضوع مهم جدا


----------



## survivor2005 (24 يونيو 2009)

وانا كمان عجبتني الفكره وبشتغل في مجال مكافحه الحريق
يا ريت لوفي برامج تنفعنا مع الكود


----------



## ali shaban (25 يوليو 2009)

اود ارسال اسم برنامج يستخدم فى تصميم شبكات الحريق داخل المنشات


----------



## يوسف محرز عيسى (14 أغسطس 2009)

ارجوارسال برنامج لتصاميم شبكات مكافحة الحريق داخل المنشأت ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيد ناجح (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع مهم جدا في الحياه العمليه وشكرا علي القائمين بالمنتدي ** المهندس/ سيد ناجح سيد هندسه المطريه / جامعه حلوان


----------



## المهندس صالح السيد (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع جيد ونأمل الحصول على برامج لتصميم شبكة مكافحة الحريق للمستشفيات والمنشأت الكبرى


----------



## nadaraad (5 نوفمبر 2009)

Hi, I am new to this club.
I really need the NFPA 72 code in a pdf format if possible.
Thank you for your help.
God Bless you


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم
وهذه الأكواد مهمة في قسم السلامة المهنية


----------



## booody86 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااا


----------



## booody86 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amossa (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل من الممكن توفير مادة علمية عن طرق واساليب اطفاء ابار البترول ان امكن ذلك باللغة العربية . مع خالص الشكر.


----------



## رضا السمان (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الأعزاء أنا أعمل فى المملكة فى هذا المجال منذ 6 سنوات ووجدت أن الخلاصة يوجد كود ثابت فى التصميم ويعتمد على معايير علمية ويخضع أيضا لمتطلبات الدفاع المدنى بالمملكة وأيضا طبيعة المكان الذى تقوم بتصميمه حيث انه يوجد كثير من التعديلات فى المعمارى والمواصفات ( وكل مكتب أستشارى وله مواصفاته ) ومن الممكن أن تنشأ نظام مكافحة يتناسب ولكن إما أعتراض من الإستشارى أو المالك أو الدفاع المدنى ( تقليل تكلفه أو تغيير الأنظمة ) فالخلاصة يا شباب نحن كعرب لم نرتقى الى اعتبار ان هذه الأنظمة هى أخذ بالأسباب ومطلب قومى للحفاظ على الإستثمارات الداخلية لمجتمعاتنا العربية وليس ارضاء للدفاع المدنى وتمشية اوراق وتراخيص 
عفوا على الإطالة وإن شاء الله سوف امدكم بأشياء كثيره مفيده إن شاء الله


----------



## essam zaky2010 (20 مارس 2010)

الموضوع مهم لكن يحتاج شرح لمعني الكود


----------



## عبدالسميع2005 (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكووور يا أخوان, بارك الله فيكم


----------



## athri (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و بارك فيكم
اتمنى ان تفيدوني في هذا المجال لان انا اعمل في مجال التدريس و تخصص مكافحة الحريق سيفتح جديد في معهدنا واريد مراجع و شروح لهذا العلم و المجال
اشكركم على التعاون


----------



## sam.mahjoub (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل من الممكن توفير مجلةالسلامة والوقاية من اخطار الحريق بالبنايات ان امكن ذلك باللغة العربية . مع خالص الشكر


----------



## حمد على عطية (5 مايو 2010)

الموضوع هام جداً خاصة بعد التشديد فى تنفيذ إشتراطات أمن الحريق فى المنشآت المختلفة


----------



## عابر-سبيل (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع جيد جدا وفكرة جميلة وعسى ان يكون مرجع هام لجميع المهتمين بهندسة الاطفاء ومكافحة الحرائق


----------



## eng.zahid (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع وغاية الاهمية والروعة.... ونحن نبحث منذ فترة على اعداد موسوعة ضخمة ومتكاملة للسلامة والاطفاء تضم العدسد من المواقع والمنشاءات منها الكهربائية والنفطية والمواقع الكيمياوية والميكانيكية وغيرها والمكاتب والشركات والمنازل والكثير من التفصيلات وتكون باللغة العربية لتعم الفائدة في وطننا العربي اضافة الى مكتبة صورية وفيديوة للحوادث والحرائق وطرق الانقاذ والسلامة لدعم مجال التدريب النظري..... ونحن مستعدين ولفيف من مهندسي السلامة للتعاون وانجاح هذا المشروع ..... وما التوفيق الا من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## mhmdbly (16 أبريل 2011)

الاخ العزيز sameh abd elhalim بالنسبة لاقتراحك بوضع باب مخصص لعلم هندسة الحريق فاننى اود التنويه على انه يوجد باب باسم علم الحريق وهندسة الاطفاء تحت اشراف العضو قلب شجاع من الاردن الاخ المهندس / ثامر القباعى والذى اعتبره الموسوعة العربية فى علم هندسة الحريق والذى اعتبره بحق الموسوعه العلمية العربية فى هذا المجال. علما بان هذا الباب يقع فى قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية تحت اشراف الاخ المهندس النشط / غسان خليل علوة وهو اختصاصى بعلم السلامة والصحة المهنية . تحياتى للجميع


----------



## ehab hasan (7 مايو 2011)

انا معك فى ذلك ومطلوب ترجمة الاكواد


----------



## محمدنحله (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## وائل الغيطي (8 يونيو 2011)

انا المهندس وائل مهندس تنفيذي في مجال الحريق اتمني ان نبدا معا في الالمام بجميع ما يخص الحريق تحت اسم هندسة الحريق وشكرا جزيلا لأخ سامح عبد الحليم واتمني كل من عنده معلومة يضيفها في الملتقي وشكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم في ذلك


----------



## thebigcaptin (21 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع جيد ونأمل الحصول على برامج لتصميم شبكة مكافحة الحريق للمستشفيات والمنشأت الكبرى


----------



## وائل الغيطي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*الخير للخير*

ارجو من يعرف كيفية حساب عدد النوذل في نظام fm 200 ,co2 يشرحة لي ولكم كل الخير والشكر الكثير


----------



## ENG+AHMED (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## د حاتم صادق (30 يونيو 2013)

سلسلة محاضرات ودورات فى هندسة أنظمة مكافحة

الحريق والإنذار الآلى مقسمة إلى 58 محاضرة

للأستاذ الدكتور / حاتم صادق

أستاذ مادة مكافحة الحريق بكلية الهندسة بالمطرية –

جامعة حلوان

ويمكن تحميل الفيديوهات من على الموقع الآتي :-

http://www.idealgroupcons.com/index.php/video-channel


----------



## مهندسة الصناعة م (1 يوليو 2013)

موضوع مفيد جدا.. بارك الله الجهود


----------



## محمد هداية (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن المساعده هل يجب وضع محبس على خط الحريق الداخل للمبنى من الخارج داخل valve box اذا كان الخط يغذى صناديق حريق فقط بالمبنى و هلى يجب وضعه ايضا قبل كل fire hydrant و ما هى اقصى مسافه بين كل 2 fire hydrant فى بعض الناس بتستخد اقصى مسافه 30 م و اخرين 100 متر ايهما اصح


----------



## samiralsurihi (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله الف خير*

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------

